# *sigh* Very loud gurgling noises...



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Hummer woke me up a bit ago seeming a tad agitated. His stomach is gurgling like crazy and he had been looking at it when he's standing up. Right now he's just laying here quietly, but I gave him a Gas X pill just in case... he seemed otherwise normal all evening before I went to bed. This morning, he had a normal poop, but that was followed by a loose pudding pooh about an hour later. I decided to fast him this evening (he is fed Orijen 6 fish in the morning, raw in the evening - usually a chicken quarter with ground meat and a bit of green tripe) and see how he is tomorrow before giving him some chicken and rice. I did notice that he ate a bit of grass today though. Could the gurgling/tummy ache be caused by an empty stomach with grass or could it be a sign of upcoming bloat? His last meal was this morning at about 7 am. He's not showing any signs right now... but I have the ER vet's address programmed into my phone, as well as the number, just in case.... don't think I'm going back to sleep tonight...arg!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I would call them and ask them. At least then you'll have some kind of answer and not waiting around here for someone who isn't a doc to give you a possible answer which may or may not be right anyway.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes I know... They said as long as he's not showing obvious signs I can see how he is in the morning. Right now he's quiet and sleeping...no other distress signals other than the gurgling. I just wasn't sure if anyone on here had dealt
with the gurgling thing before and might have possibly linked it to bloat....didn't think it was one of the classic signs! Regardless I'm gonna get him into the regular vet this week and make sure there isn't any other underlying cause.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Just gurgling *on it's own* could be lots of things. My concern would be if he started showing other symptoms, like drooling for example. Riley doesn't drool except for *very* occasionally he'll drop a dollop. The day he started drooling and didn't stop, was not acting himself and I couldn't hear anything going on in his tummy was the day he wound up at the e-vet overnight. Turns out he had an obstruction but they early signs were of bloat. We got lucky.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I think you're right to be concerned. My late Kelly ate dinner, went to bed, went outside the next morning, came in and vomited a little water - not unusual for Hooligans who sometimes drink too much. 

BUT ... his stomach was growling, almost like he had thunder in it - and it sounded hollow. I didn't feed him breakfast. He laid by my side all day - no symptoms other than the loud, echoing gurgling. About 4 that afternoon he vomited white foam - my cue to call the vet. We went to the ER, he was x-rayed, had bloat w/torsion and had successful surgery. He lost 1/3 of his stomach, and had a normal recovery. I never knew until that day that a dog could bloat w/torsion on a completely empty stomach.

Later he was diagnosed with SIBO and someone I respect who has a lot of knowledge about GSD health issues always felt that the SIBO had something to do with the bloat.

He lived another three years after this, going to the Bridge when he was 12-1/2 years old.

Hope your pup is feeling better this morning!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Arycrest
> BUT ... his stomach was growling, almost like he had thunder in it - and it sounded hollow. I didn't feed him breakfast. He laid by my side all day - no symptoms other than the loud, echoing gurgling. About 4 that afternoon he vomited white foam - my cue to call the vet. We went to the ER, he was x-rayed, had bloat w/torsion and had successful surgery. He lost 1/3 of his stomach, and had a normal recovery. I never knew until that day that a dog could bloat w/torsion on a completely empty stomach.


My Golden also bloated on a totally empty stomach (at 11 years old). She also had bloat and torsion, her stomach as well as the start of intestines and spleen were twisted but she was very lucky (and I caught it early enough) that she did not have any tissue die so they just untwisted everything and did a gastropexy. She recovered very well.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input... You learn something new everyday with these guys...even though it's scary! Bloating on empty stomach...yikes! He seems okay this morning...the tummy has quieted itself down quite a bit. He was also interested in eating some chicken. So we'll see. I'm making him take it easy today.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Keep us updated on how he does! Sending good thought your way!


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

My shepherd has had this now for over a year. It comes about once a week. I have a gas pill I give him that I got from the Vet. He is totally healthy, active, happy otherwise and when this happens he shows no signs of pain or anything. He very rarely throws up. He had a 2 episodes the past couple weeks where he had runny poop which was the first time for this but I know what happened there. It was getting into the other dogs food, and getting some treats he no longer gets. 
However it stopped for a month right before we took him to the vet to have his annual check up ect. During that month my husband was walking him alot more and alot longer. 
We took him to the vet and he had dropped some weight, which is prolly because I didt increase his food with all the walking he was getting. So we cut back on the walking because the vet recommended to decrease it a bit and increase his food. Stomach noises came back.
Now we are switching his food to a premade frozen raw diet, from kibble and going to increase the walking again. 
I found this link while searching myself
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Dogs-701/German-Shepherd-stomach-noises.htm
so I think what my dog has is Borborygmus. I also found more articles on it just searching google for dog, borborgmus. There are alot of different posts on it.
Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Nyte.....So we cut back on the walking because the vet recommended to decrease it a bit and increase his food. .....


I wouldn't cut back on the exercise....


----------



## ladybadone (Aug 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Nyte.....So we cut back on the walking because the vet recommended to decrease it a bit and increase his food. .....
> ...


No I have figured that out now. Bah..lol


----------



## Frankblack5 (May 4, 2010)

My Nikki has the exact same symptoms; super noisy stomach gurgling and loss of appetite. However, no signs of discomfort or pain and it almost only happens in the morning. 

I talked to my vet and he said just keep an eye on her. This has been over 2 years and it doesn't seem to be any real problem. To my understanding of GSDs, they are known for their delicate digestive systems, so I'm just chalking it up to that.

When I adopted Nikki she had an issue with sporadic loose stools, but I changed her food to a quality product and it eventually cleared up. We haven't had an issue with that ever since (3+ years).

It's most certainly a great idea to check with your vet as soon as you can, but I think it may just be a "GSD thing".


----------

